# FTFY?



## Andrew_Culture (22 May 2012)

What does it mean?


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2012)

Fixed That For You


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 May 2012)

Fixed That For You. It's often added after someone has replied to a post and changed something to change the meaning. Such as 


Andrew_Culture said:


> What does *that* mean?


 
FTFY


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 May 2012)

Thank you.

Thanks also for the grammar repair.

I would use an emotion to show I'm not being sarcastic if there were an appropriate one


----------



## Scoosh (30 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks also for the grammar repair.
> 
> I would use an emoti*c*on to show I'm not being sarcastic if there were an appropriate one


There is !




FTFY


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 May 2012)

Very nice


----------



## dellzeqq (30 May 2012)

I'd ban it. It's never funny. If you want to quote somebody, do it, and then make your point after.


----------

